# Lock doors from interior door button?



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

When I get out of the car, I like to press the door lock button located on the interior of the drivers side door - habit from my last car.
When I press this button, it does nothing. The Unlock side of it unlocks the doors, but the Lock makes no noise or action that I can tell. I have to either touch the handle or use the FOB to lock the car after exiting. I believe the Lock and Unlock buttons work from the passenger side, but will test it for certain later today.
Is it just my Tig? Or is this a standard "feature"?
Thx.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

This is a standard VW feature that prevents you from locking your keys in the car. The driver and passenger doors will not lock with the button if the door is open. This feature has existed in some form on VWs with power locks since the early '90s.

The only way to lock all the doors without using the key fob buttons is to remove the keyhole cover plate on the driver's door handle and insert & twist the key. This is also the only way to lock/unlock the doors if the battery in the fob dies.

The only way to lock all the doors without the keys AT ALL is to reach in through an open window and push the lock button, which kinda defeats the purpose of locking the doors.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks GavinD. Being new to VW, I wondered it that was standard for the mfg. Passenger door locks work the same as driver side and your explanation makes sense.

One other door locking feature that I have to get used to - at the gas pump I always would lock my car doors as soon as I would get out for safety. The fuel door requires the doors to be unlocked, so I now unlock, open the fuel door and lock the doors back so someone can't slip into my driverside doors while I'm at the pump.


----------

